# Weird Poop and cuddling



## NaturallyInsane (Dec 26, 2016)

I got my budgie almost a month ago and recently he started having very wet droppings and some of them stck to his butt so i have to clear the vent at least three times a day. She also is starting to cuddle up to me, and the only reason this is weird is that she barely started to like being with me. I'm thinking she might be so sick she doesnt car that she's on me. A couple of times she has screeched when she pooped because it hurt so much. I've tried to get a vet appointment but ill have to wait a couple of days.

Is she alright? Or should I be scheduling an emergency appointment? (They are three times as expensive as a regular appointment in both hospitals im trying to get an appointment at, so if she'll be okay for a few days i dont want to waste money.


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

I am totally new with birds, but in my short experience it can go worse very quickly! 
In the meantime you can cover 3 sides of the cage with something (I-ve used blanket) and heat up with lights (behind the cover) a few hours (under your attention!). That was the advice I-ve got from vet, in similar situation. But you MUST see the vet ASAP

That is my experience, it won-t harm until someone competent answer.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry your budgie hasn't been feeling well. 
From your description, your budgie is showing clear signs of being ill and given the severity of the case (excessive and constant build up of poop, having difficulty in pooping at times), it's truly best to book an emergency appointment with an avian vet specialist.
Besides keeping your budgie extra warm, you can also soak some millet spray on electrolyte solution to hopefully give your budgie a little boost.
You will find detailed information on this link: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

This one may also be of use: http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html

I hope all goes well at the vet's and your budgie has a steady and full recovery.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry your little one isn't feeling well . It is best for the wellbeing of your budgie to follow the advice given, and book an emergency appointment asap. 

Please don't think of an emergency vet as "wasting" money. I understand what you meant when you said that, but remember that it can mean the difference between getting your budgie well again, or inhumane suffering and death. When we get a pet, it becomes our responsibility to take care of them in every way, including veterinary care when needed. Can you borrow money, and then make it up to the person?

It is always best when possible, to save up money just for a veterinary fund. It is unrealistic to think that pets will never need a vet through their entire lives, just as we can't go forever without seeing a doctor. I hope your little budgie can get some help very soon. In the mean time, follow advice above for additional warmth and the Pedialyte link. Good luck.


----------



## NaturallyInsane (Dec 26, 2016)

Update on Tofu: I booked an appointment as soon as the doctor was back in office but I was too late. While I was at school, my mom found her on the bottom of the cage. I really wished she showed her sickness sooner so the doctor could be in so he could help. I've had her for only a month but I loved her so much. Gosh I'm crying again, I've been crying since my mom told me at dinner.

At this point Im not sure I am worthy of another bird. I could've fixed her if it werent for me postponing the vet visit. Losing my bird has been the worst death in my family for a very long time. I researched SO MUCH. Every waking moment I was watching "taming your budgie" videos and reading article after article but apparently it wasn't enough.


Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I'm hoping this will help someone else.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry that Tofu has passed . 

I know how much it hurts.. sometimes it's hard not not blame ourselves, but please don't dwell on beating yourself up. Instead, just remember that you have learned what you can apply to your next little friend when you're ready to. Saving money for the vet and reading up on health care is the important next step, as you've read about training before. For now it's rough I know :hug: but in time, you'll be comforted by sweet memories of Tofu.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so very sorry of your loss of Tofu. Sometimes, there's nothing we can do for them when the illness is at that stage :upset:

In time, perhaps you will bring another little budgie into your heart and home, but I can imagine right now that the grief is still too near. 

May little Tofu rest in peace. 

If you'd like, you can post a memorial to him in the "In Memory" section of the forums when you feel ready. :hug:

Right now I'm closing this thread.


----------

